# 6 rbp



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I have 6 rbp in a 75 gallon long tank, I was wondering if they will breed, and what conditions i could put them under to make them breed, and will a power head and a bubbler help?
Any help or comments will be greatly appreciated 
Thanks in advance
Trillyen!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------

